# Trimmest cloth diapers?



## AndiAmsterdam

Hi all! I am a first time mom-to-be, and my husband and I are ready to invest in our cloth diaper stash. It's fair to say that I am more enthusiastic about cloth diapering than he is, but he has said that he trusts my judgement that cloth diapering is the right choice for our family...so thankful I didn't have to lobby too hard on this one!! We will be using eco disposables (Bambo Nature) for the first month or so, but after that we are going full-time with cloth.

One thing my husband has mentioned is that he really wants a super trim cloth diaper, and I have to agree. I would like to avoid sizing up her clothing to accommodate big diapers, and I'd like to keep the leg-splaying and bulky-crotch to a minimum. Obviously, the most important factor is effectiveness, but there seem to be SO many options on the market that I would be surprised if I can't get trim and effective in the same package. I have done a ton of research and the options are, frankly, overwhelming. 

I am sure this question has been asked before, but I couldn't find any recent posts like this using the search feature...sorry if I missed it though!! The most recent seemed to be from a few years ago. Again, since there are so many brands out there now, I wondered what everyones' current favorites are in the trim category.

Thanks so much for any thoughts/advice!!:flower:


----------



## JenX

The trimmest ones I have used are hemp jersey prefolds with covers. Very absorbent, too.


----------



## misspriss

Trimmest ones i have done (older baby) flats origami folded with pul cover. I hink there are some trimmer AIOs out there though, but get pricey.


----------



## minties

I think legs splayed out is a good thing for hips, no?

If I had another baby I would sew my own small flats and do the origami fold and have some cute newborn covers. You don't have to have all that much bulk on a newborn in my experience as you change them so often for the poo, that the pee doesn't build up much. So no need for thick layers except perhaps at night.


----------



## misspriss

minties said:



> I think legs splayed out is a good thing for hips, no?
> 
> If I had another baby I would sew my own small flats and do the origami fold and have some cute newborn covers. You don't have to have all that much bulk on a newborn in my experience as you change them so often for the poo, that the pee doesn't build up much. So no need for thick layers except perhaps at night.

Green mountain diapers sells half flats now, they say they are great for newborns and as added doubling for older babies. They are in the US though.

I thought about buying them, but I want to do wool from birth so I went with fitteds instead to catch the EBF newborn poop. Also GMD, the workhorse fitteds...they look really nice. Not as trim as flats, but I like a nice fluffy bum on a baby anyway.

DS's bum felt SO WEIRD when he switched to undies, or was in a 'sposie even....so bony and not baby-like!


----------



## BabyCleo

I would assume inserts would be pretty trim, but then again maybe not. Im using the Kawaii brand diaper covers and inserts but they do look a bit bulky. I don't mind that though :) 

Have you looked for one-size that snap down to make a smaller size?


----------



## misspriss

Sized diapers will usually be trimmer than one size diapers, as the snapped down portions add bulk. Unless you have multiple insert sizes, the OS inserts add bulk too.


----------



## AndiAmsterdam

Thanks so much, ladies!! I really appreciate the input!


----------



## Berri

We got sized easydry nappies from bambooty (Australia) and they've been great and definitely not bulky. The small lasted from first nappy to around 3 months with both my boys. DS2 is currently still in medium at 14mths (though he's a little on the small side) and DS1 was in the large until toilet trained at 2.5yrs. 

One nappy has lost a stud (popper?) but that's it, the others are doing well on a second baby (and my niece used the smalls too).


----------



## EcoMama

Itti bitti d'lish are our trimmest x


----------



## Sbmack

I loved the GMD fitteds for the newborn stage. My dh preferred regular old pre-folds. He didn't like having so many different type of diapers. We had some AIO's and pockets too. If you are looking for AIO's the Thirsties brand is the trimmest of the ones I've tried. Don't go for Bum Genius if trim is your goal. Also, a lot of people say they will start with cloth after the first couple months. I said that at first too, but there is no need. Maybe you might want to wait a week just to get used to the baby but there's no need to wait a couple months. Unless you don't want to buy newborn sized diapers. However, with pre-folds for newborns, they were useful after they grow out of them as doublers or burp clothes. Good luck!


----------



## Khadijah-x

We have gone for Softbums brand, and their Echo diaper reviews mentions being super trim even with inserts x


----------



## Eleanor ace

The trimmest nappies in my stash are Itti Bitti D'Lish.


----------



## Groovychick

Itti bitti's are definitely the trimmest I've come across and beautifully soft too. :)


----------



## Tulip

Itti Bitti D'lish here too.And bitti boo for nights x


----------



## MommyJogger

I actually found our one-size cheapie pockets (sunbaby) with flour sack towel inserts in the early days to have been the trimmest for us. We started using regular hemp inserts when he got bigger and stopped pooping all the time. I'm also a bit fond of Charlie Banana's adjustable legs, but $$$. We bought used and the leg elastic isn't in good condition, but it's a pretty trim diaper.


----------

